# the not so stealth...stealth dry box



## Dubbaman

Today i made my dry box. It wasn't free as i had hoped but most of the things need to make it i already had the ones i didn't could be found at any local hardware store and cost less than $10 for all i didn't already have:holysheep:  but heres what you'd need and how i did it

items used 

1.(1) 38 gal tub with lid
2.(1) 4" fan (80cfm)
3.(1) 36" x 84" roll of fiberglass screen
4.(5) 1/4" x 48" dowel rods

tools needed 

1. drill with 1/4" bit and a 3/8" bit
2. knife
3. scissors
4. stapler with staples
5. hacksaw


steps involved

1. cut all dowels in half
2. cut screen to lengths of 2' x 15"
3. fold cut screen edges back an inch and staple together
4. drill 3/8" holes in bottom side (not underneath) of tub for air intake
5. drill 1/4" holes for dowel rods to slide through
6. slide dowels through stapeled ends of screen
7. put one side of dowel through drilled holes and then the other with the screen in the middle
8. outline fan
9. drill guide holes for fan
10. cut out hole for fan
11. place fan
12. make hole for fan plug
13. fill and start use 

the pics in the thread should show you how it was done but if you have any ??s dont be shy just ask i can and will answer them :hubba:


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba

awsome DIY ..


----------



## octobong007

is there an air outlet hole?  or just the inlet fan?  how many screens can you dry on?  do you still use a jar AFTER dried?  and how long do you dry for?  oh yea, do i look for anything in particular when using this box...ie-shake on the bottom-crystals-anything?  ok...aint just a quick question, but been raped by a bud and left for stupid...thanx


----------



## Dubbaman

Hey OCTO, wow man that quick question turned into many :rofl: i know how fast that can happen. Heres some answers for you on them.



> is there an air outlet hole?is there an air outlet hole?


with the one Ive made the fan in the top pulls out air and the holes in the bottom let it in 



> how many screens can you dry on?


i have 5 tiers to my box the taller the box the more you can make I'm sure but this gave each level about 3 inches of space between them



> do you still use a jar AFTER dried?


yes i did do a 14 day cure on most of what i had after i used the box



> and how long do you dry for?


it took 2 days for the bud to be dry enough to cure and it was still moist to the touch but if you just want to dry enough to smoke it regardless of taste id say that 4 days in the box rotated every day will do it  



> do i look for anything in particular when using this box...ie-shake on the bottom-crystals-anything?


i didn't see any thing in the bottom there may be a few stray tiny pieces that fell off but nothing that could be of great weight 

the big thing to to be sure that you have some space between your buds on the screen you can get mold in them if they are packed together to tight (they wont get air around them) and to remember to rotate your bud once a day while they dry, i did this by just turning them over one day and then shifting the position the next.

hope this answers your quick question and helps out allot i know it did me when i made it


----------



## 85cannabliss

nice 1 dubbaman, ive seen a similar dry box made from a pc case, cant rememba where now, but i remamba the guy saying you need to move the bottom tier to the top every day until you have them in the same order they started in, he used 6 or 7 tiers. he said it would be ready for curing after that.

great job tho bro, couldnt have done a better job than that lol.

85C


----------



## Dubbaman

yeah i seen that one where he says that he shifts the trays that he made around every day. I'm sure if you want the dry to go even you should but seeing how i have one used it for one harvest and it was very meager i only had to use the top but if i find myself in a position to use more of the "trays" ill most likely rotate the shelves or at least whats on them


----------



## newgreenthumb

That is pretty clever and considerably less expensive than the one I found on ebay but this one has a carbon filter.  This one is 189.00USD plus shipping.  Yours is kick *ss.  :farm:


----------



## Dubbaman

you can make the same thing with a carbon scrubber in it too theres thread on it here too.


----------



## newgreenthumb

I just purchased the items to make on like yours, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dubbaman

any time  thats why its out here :hubba:


----------



## jasosebee

sweet thanks


----------



## andy52

thats great,i went and got material to make me one.i am using a 20 gal instead.haven't got that much grow,thanks very much,ingenious idea.


----------



## andy52

thanks,i made 1 yesterday also.this is an awesome piece of equipment.cost me maybe 30 bucks?


----------



## DonJones

Dubbaman,

I haven&#8217;t made or used one yet, BUT I think that your design will work pretty much okay without moving the trays around because you are drawing your air fairly equally through all of the trays and also probably pretty uniformly through each area of the particular tray.

Personally I think your design is better than the one with the carbon filter/scrubber because it does draw the air more uniformly through the product.  It could be made just as stealthy by using an in-line fan or enclosing the fan so that you could duct it into a filter/scrubber/odor eater like the various other threads show how to build.  As I posted on the other thread, I think raising the tub up in the air and drilling the holes evenly throughout the bottom would improve the consistency of the drying, but that is a very minor improvement, if any at all.

It would involve a little more work and/or cost, but it would be easier to use if you somehow made some shelves that you could pick up to remove and just sit back in without having to worry about unloading the product, then having to restretch the screen so the dowels will go through them, reloading the product, and then repeating it until you have all the trays refilled.

If I get one up and going, I&#8217;ll try to post my changes, if any and the results.

Great design!

Don Jones


----------



## burnalot420

do the trays closest to the fan dry out quicker? do you have to rotate the racks around as well?


----------



## Dubbaman

There is a bit of a faster drying on the top trays so ive found that rotating them is a good way to keep it from over drying. This is really limited to just the very top one though and so long as you rotate the buds on the rack it has been IME that they are just fine.


----------



## toker62

awesome Idea!! I have an old 18 cf deep freeze top load-I'm going to put next to my grow room & vent that into my existing set up I'm sure glad I checked out this site thank you all very much I really appreciate all the info on here-I'll be posting pic's when all is up and running.


----------



## load3dic3

now you still hang up the buds before you put em in the dry box? Right?
Or does this process eliminate the hanging the bud to dry stage? thx


----------



## Roddy

This is a quick drying method imho. I am sticking with the hanging and jarring method as this is a nice slow dry/cure which gives great results (flavor/high)


----------



## BushyKush420

I always will use the hang and dry, along with the jarring for curing.   but def not a bad idea to try.. i think i might have thought of it one time or another, but was too lazy to try it.. but did succeed with a dyi carbon scrubber, was great for my first try.


----------

